# New addition: disabled hamster



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been asking around about hamster breeders as my eldest daughter (16) wanted a hamster
Well, today the lady in the local pet shop offered me a dwarf winter white hamster, she wanted a good home for him desperately
He has a broken front foot
He has seen the vet, whilst in their care, but the vet said it would have to heal by itself, as there was nothing they could do
It has healed but at an angle and he can't use it
We were delighted to be able to take him in and give him some extra special care


Sorry not the best picture, I am just getting used to my new camera


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww well done for rescuing him, he looks very sweet


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats! Disabled pets are more rewarding than any other type of pet imo!

I have two disabled dogs, a one-eyed gerbil and I just lost my disabled budgie, they are so sweet 

You won't be able to stop collecting 'special' pets now, I'm currently on the lookout for another disabled budgie


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We have a winter white, who is grey/brown atm... kinda weird. He is 6 months old though now.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aww so glad he has a good home with you he deserves the best :thumbup:


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Bless him.
Hope the little fella does Ok.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwww well done taking him into your famil, has he got a name yet?


----------



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies
No, he has no name yet, my daughter hasn't been able to get home, so will have to wait til later to find out what he will be called!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah the New hammie is lovely.. Good luck with him.. xxx



Verbatim said:


> I'm currently on the lookout for another disabled budgie


LOL Ya can ave my Budgies..lol If they carry on yackin wen I get on the fone they may find themselves disabled very soon.. lol


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

he look spretty


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> LOL Ya can ave my Budgies..lol If they carry on yackin wen I get on the fone they may find themselves disabled very soon.. lol


PMSL

sorry i'm after a mute one this time, already learned that lesson the hard way  :lol:


----------

